# Aside from breeding...



## JohnColson1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Aside from breeding, which I do only some of the time, I like to keep some as pets, too. I have the Super Pet CritterTrail One cage, with lots of extensions. Anyone else who likes the pet role of a mouse as well?


----------



## Whurmy (Mar 10, 2012)

I'll be keeping my mice in either a 10 gallon tank or a converted storage bin, as I don't like the tacky looking wire cages. They're a pain to clean, and when I had hamsters, my cat somehow pulled one of my girls out and ran into the living room with her. Never taking that chance again.

I won't be breeding, either. Maybe when I'm older I'll breed pet quality mice, try to bring out beautiful shades of my favorite markings, but that's only a maybe way down the line.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I appreciate that some chat about pet mice will infiltrate at times but it should be remembered that this is a forum for breeders of mice and pet chat would be better placed on our sister forum 'Fancy Mouse Keepers' here's a link: http://keepers.fancymicebreeders.com/


----------



## JohnColson1 (Mar 11, 2012)

WoodWitch, Is it really your business what we wish to talk about?


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Woodwitch is a moderator, so yes. It is absolutely her business!


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

JohnColson1 said:


> WoodWitch, Is it really your business what we wish to talk about?


Well thats you told, WoodWitch :lol:

Tut tut how rude.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

JohnColson1 said:


> WoodWitch, Is it really your business what we wish to talk about?


My goodness, what an unusual approach for a new member to take!
JohnColson1, I'm surprised that this needs explaining but yes, it is very much my business (as a moderator) what is talked about on this forum k


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

JohnColson, id just like to refresh your memory on the forum rules which im sure you have already seen if not here is the link, (viewtopic.php?f=7&t=4) also id like to point out this one:



> Be nice to each other and respect everyone's opinions. Constructive criticism is welcome, and debating and discussion are good. We will not tolerate rudeness, insulting posts, personal attacks or purposeless inflammatory posts. Harassment by any member will not be tolerated and will result in a ban. If you have a problem with another member turn to the respective member of forum staff. We want this place to remain as friendly, warm and fun as possible!


----------



## JohnColson1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Of course, pick on the new people, that's always how it is!


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

I am new, too, and I have rarely seen such a nice and well behaved forum. 
Everyone was really nice to me. 
In my opinion, you are not being picked up because you are new. Your posts sound, well, not so nice sometimes. Probably it's just because they are so short, but that's sth you can change with a little effort. Just think about how your posts sound to other people before sending them.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

JohnColson1 said:


> Of course, pick on the new people, that's always how it is!


Im not one to pick on anyone, as most people here will agree (i hope) but when someone speaks to a member of my staff in the way you did i wont stand for it, please just think about what you say before you say it.


----------

